# Does Anyone Else Have This Problem?



## Salt&PepperHedgie (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi, so my hog loves to run on his wheel. He runs every night for hours on end. He runs so hard and so fast for so long his wheels break! The first wheel I had was one of the large ones that is like $12 at PetSmart. It lasted a month then I woke up one day and found the axel of the wheel was like powder. So I bought a flying saucer wheel, which later I found out is not good for their joints or hips. I went through three of these for the next few months. Then finally I bought the Carolina Storm Wheel and I am so happy with it! I have had it for around six months :grin: Has anyone else had a hedgehog who has run so hard the wheels just break in less than a month, lol. Hedgehogs sure love to run.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

My last hedgie was just like that, running several hours straight every night. It wasn't until I caved and bought the Carolina Storm Wheel that I went a month without fixing or replacing something. It was the best hedgehog related buy I ever made! I also love how easy to clean they are. Overall they are just pretty great.


----------



## Salt&PepperHedgie (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, I love that wheel!!!


----------

